# How do I acquire training TO & E / 20 CMBG info?



## Mauler (25 Feb 2005)

I have seen some references to 20 CMBG as well as some NATO standard org charts on this site. Where do they come from and how can I get a copy. Im especially interested in troop numbers and equipment lists that go along with these charts.

I am no longer "in" so I may need assistance.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide

Mauler


----------



## Infanteer (28 Feb 2005)

I don't know if anyone will give you all the beans, but most of the 20 CMBG stuff has been posted in bits and pieces on these threads.  Just do a little search, perhaps under the key word "organization" in your search.

Good luck.


----------



## McG (28 Feb 2005)

Many of the organizational charts are also in the site's photo album.


----------



## Chags (9 Mar 2005)

I don't know if this can be accessed from a civi computer ( I think it can)


http://ctc.gagetown.mil.ca/atoc/ATOC/references/orbats.htm

This is used on the Army Tactical Officer's course..  very useful spreadsheet.. (double click on the icons to get more info..)

Hopefully it works!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Mar 2005)

No go Chags, like is for a DIN site.


Chimo.


----------

